# RAK Company De-Registration



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

I had formed a FZE in RAK and would like to close it as I am not moving to UAE. I was shocked to see that there is a charge to deregister the company and moreover the declaration letter needs to be attested which is another cost. The cost of this goes to around Rs 1 Lakh. They say my visa will be canceled only after this process is done. I had UAE PR and have not been in the country for more than 6 months. Is this process really needed or am I being scammed. Please help.


----------



## rockinrak (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, these costs are valid. The de-registration process and cost to cancel a company in RAK is the same as all the other free zones in the UAE. Maybe you should raise your concerns with the involved free zone.


----------

